# face recognition test



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

go here ~ http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php?s=1&u=g0..=EN&database=1

and upload a face-on clear photo of yourself, and it tells you who you look like, according to bonestructure and whatnot. apparently it doesnt work, because i did like 10 pics, and it told me a different person for each one. the one that was most accurate for me was romy schneider, and even then she looks more like my grandma then me. try it and see if you have better luck.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

umm liv tyler








hans frank 








Che guerva








so an elf, a nazi, and a communist
:lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

how come i didnt get to be a communist or an elf or a nazi!!!! :evil:

noooooooooooooooooo, the most exciting thing they make me is an overrated corperate whore poopstar!!! :evil:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Id rather be a corprate whore than a nazi!


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Andrew Lloyd Webber









And George Gershwin when I tried a different photo...Strange, I don't actually have musical talent. :roll:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Natalie Portman


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Tried a new picture and it said Hilary Duff... :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Enigma, you're supposed to take your finger out of your nose before you pose for the camera.................


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, SB you are gorgeous. I'm a wreck as it says there's no one in the database I look like. I have to try another picture, but I'm also certain they are uploading all of my personal information from my computer, LOL. :shock:

Think I'll give it a rest for the mo.

How do you know they aren't sucking important stuff off of your computer?

Never mind. A tad of paranoia tonight. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

OMG Falling free, you do look like che guevara!!!

This was my closest match (I assume I'm the lady)...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> Enigma, you're supposed to take your finger out of your nose before you pose for the camera.................


good show beach girl!! :lol:

dreamer, im not real worried about that. besides the only important stuff i have on here is my selfsuckage porn, which fallingfreak knows all about, so i guess its no big secret anymore. :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> OMG Falling free, you do look like che guevara!!!


yea he does. maybe hes che reincarnate. :shock:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok so! i decided to put this thing to the test and take a good quality photo of myself today, and this is what it came up with...

fay friken wray!!

















never really thought about it but yea... i can see that. and its not just cause we both have that perminantly shocked look. i mean, who can blame us! we both like our men dark, psychotic, agressive, hairy, who bang their chests to make a point and take us hard from behind.








"Oh Dong.. i mean.. KONG!!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay, two out of three times that I ran my picture through this, it came up with:









Buster _Keaton_?!?! :?

Ooh well....

έ


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, a few times mine came up as no matches too. Most of the time it doesn't show their pictures of who I look like, so I just had to type in the name a pull up a picture. My most accurate was probably carrie ann moss. A better looking version of me.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

want to know something really embarrassing... a couple of RECENT pictures I put in gave me my closest match emma watson... the girl in the Harry Potter movies... how old is she 10? maybe 13? damn i knew i looked sorta young but i didnt think it was THAT bad..  :shock: :evil:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I evidently look like Kevin Spacey. Which actually gels with seemingly everyone's opinion in real life. I've been compared to him and Jake? or Jason Gyllenhal, of Jarhead and Donnie Darko fame.

peace
Homeskooled


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Homeskooled said:


> I evidently look like Kevin Spacey. Which actually gels with seemingly everyone's opinion in real life. I've been compared to him and Jake? or Jason Gyllenhal, of Jarhead and Donnie Darko fame.
> 
> peace
> Homeskooled


You look like Kevin Spacey?
I am tempted to hit on someone over the internet for the first time in my life.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Two separate people once told me I look like a brunette Helen Hunt. I always thought that was the strangest thing because I never saw the resemblance until those people told me that. But I think when I'm really thin my face may resemble hers somewhat.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

f_f I agree that you look like Che Guevara because I could picture one of the member pics immediately when I saw that picture.

I can't do it, the site is undergoing maintanence.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Fingertingle, 
Yeah. My photo on this website was done for an acting agency. I was doing that (commercials, bit parts in movies, etc...) while I was really sick this year. I have to get back in touch with my agent, because I kind of let it lapse after I moved away from Pittsburgh. Anyways, the photographer who did my headshots, Alan Adams, a really great artist and friend of mine, kept saying "Do you know you look like Kevin Spacey? There you go, give me that Kevin Spacey look...." and I've been told this on dates and by complete strangers. Evidently I can be a bit serious and a little mischievous like his characters, and if I were bald, I would supposedly be his spitting image. Jake Gyllenhal is who I'm told I look like with hair, and probably because my face is a bit thinner than Spacey's. You can see my photo on our pics page. Honestly, though, I dont think looking like Kevin is anything to crow about - I love his movies and his acting, but he looks like an average bald guy to me. Why cant I look like Tom Cruise, huh? He seems to get chicks and he's 45.....Oh well.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

HA HA!! i got diane keeton and SEAN PENN! that cracks me up!!! sean penn.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've put a lot of my pictures in and apparently it reads them based on how your head is turned and stuff like that. I need lip collagen.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea they just compare your photograph to existing photographs of celebraties. thats why you have to use a dead on clear headshot with your hair out of your face to get the best comparison.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Johnny Depp!!!!!!!!!!

KATIE HOLMES (twice)!!!!!

Katieeeeeeeeee....!!!!!!LOL


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> I need lip collagen.


me too...i think that's why i got sean penn. i can't believe i got sean penn...he's not even a good looking guy...i mean, at least i could've gotten orlando bloom or johnny depp if i was gonna get a boy. ooohhh it cracks me up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Homeskooled said:


> Why cant I look like Tom Cruise, huh? He seems to get chicks and he's 45.....Oh well.


Shame you dont look like Tom. We could've done some serious hooking up here! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> me too...i think that's why i got sean penn. i can't believe i got sean penn...he's not even a good looking guy...i mean, at least i could've gotten orlando bloom or johnny depp if i was gonna get a boy. ooohhh it cracks me up :lol: :lol:


Dont know if it helps agentcooper, but I think Sean Penn is cooooollll! 8)


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i think he's cool too, but i don't really want to look like him, ya know? see, you're lucky, wendy, at least you get to look like johnny depp...he's hot!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I got Katie Holmes too. But it's because my hair was like hers and I had this big stupid grin on my face. :wink: I also put my mom in and we both got Sandra Bullock so I thought that was neat we got the same person.


----------

